# Motown . . .



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2012)

I know this isn't going to be a popular thread, but has that ever stopped me before? 

I love most 70's Motown music. Gladys knight and her pips to me, embody the pinnacle of that era. I was a fairly accomplished rock drummer in my younger days , but even now I would love to be able to sit on stage with Gladys as the 4th pip. The "Cracker Pip". 

Anyone who says they love music but can't appreciate the interaction between the vocalist, the backups, the melody & chorus and the musical arrangement, I just don't understand how anyone who really appreciates musical talent at all could not love this.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Motown… I may try to post something I enjoy that's even a little further out.


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> The "Cracker Pip"




:rofl2:   :rofl2:   :rofl2:


----------



## Daren (Mar 30, 2012)

I dig early Motown, listened to it as a kid (Dad's LPs) and still do to this day when I am in the right mood. I will be adding to this once I get some computer issues lined out. :fool3: 


.


----------

